# Les [ ] crochets sur Mac



## modrellik (30 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
Qui peut me dire comment faire les crochets [ ] sur Mac ?
Je vous vois déjà rire ils sont là donc il sait les faire .....
Mais non, j'écris ce post de mon pc (désolé) au bureau
Merci


----------



## zacromatafalgar (30 Octobre 2009)

Salut,

[  =  alt + shift + (

]  =  alt + shift + )


----------



## Cybry (30 Octobre 2009)

Alt-Shift-Parenthèses pour les [crochets].

Alt-Parenthèses pour les {accolades}.

Les puristes diront OPTION-shift-parenthèses mais bon (j'ai halluciné le jour où j'ai vu un fil de 20 pages où on expliquait en long et en large que attention, la touche marquée 'Alt' doit être appelée "Option"...).

[edit : grillé ! tss... c'est rapide une chouette !  ]


----------



## Aliboron (30 Octobre 2009)

... et pour les autres fois où tu te poses ce genre de questions, n'hésite pas à afficher le "Visualiseur de clavier" (qu'on affiche par le menu "Saisie" (le petit drapeau) à condition de l'avoir coché au préalable dans la liste des options du panneau de préférences "International" > "Menu saisie"). Tu auras ainsi la possibilité de voir les possibilités qu'on a avec les différentes combinaisons de touches (en fonction du clavier qu'on utilise).
_

Note pour Modrellik (et la postérité) : ces réponses peuvent aussi facilement se trouver avec une recherche, le sujet revenant fréquemment..._
_

Note pour Cybry : les puristes diront "Option-*Majuscule*-parenthèse" 
_


----------



## modrellik (30 Octobre 2009)

Merci aux puristes et aus autres 

J'ai bien fait une recherche dans le forum, mais je n'ai pas trouvé.... ok j'ai vite abandonné lol

J'ai aussi regardé via le visionneur de clavier, mais rien trouvé non plus.....

Mais qu'à cela ne tienne, je suis sauvé :mouais:
Merki à tous


----------



## Fìx (30 Octobre 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> _Note pour Cybry : les puristes diront "Option-*Majuscule*-parenthèse"
> _



Et si on dit : « *&#8997;+&#8679;+(* » _ou_   «  *&#8997;+&#8679;+(* » , tout le monde est d'accord là? 





modrellik a dit:


> J'ai aussi regardé via le visionneur de clavier, mais rien trouvé non plus.....










=


----------



## Cybry (30 Octobre 2009)

La vache, on dirait du Klingon...


----------



## Romuald (30 Octobre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Et si on dit : « *&#8997;+&#8679;+(* » _ou_   «  *&#8997;+&#8679;+(* » , tout le monde est d'accord là?



Non. Tu ne mets pas comment on fait le crochet fermant, mais deux fois le crochet ouvrant


----------



## Fìx (30 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Non. Tu ne mets pas comment on fait le crochet fermant, mais deux fois le crochet ouvrant



Grrrr! J'me suis perdu entre tous ces symboles et ces BBcodes!  J'voyais plus rien!! :hein: 


Donc voilà... c'est parenthèse fermée pour le crochet de droite!...  :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (30 Octobre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> c'est parenthèse fermée pour le crochet de droite!...  :rateau:



Comme on dit, _le lecteur aura rectifié de lui-même_





Quoiqu'avec les nioubes, on n'est jamais à court de surprises


----------



## modrellik (30 Octobre 2009)

Alors ok pour la postérité ce fil existe peut-être déjà....
Mais je suis bien content d'en avoir ouvert un autre, je suis sûr que les autres ne sont pas aussi comiques que celui-ci... lol 
Un peu d'humour avant le week-end est tout positif


----------



## Fìx (30 Octobre 2009)

modrellik a dit:


> Alors ok pour la postérité ce fil existe peut-être déjà....
> Mais je suis bien content d'en avoir ouvert un autre, je suis sûr que les autres ne sont pas aussi comiques que celui-ci... lol
> Un peu d'humour avant le week-end est tout positif



Ouais enfin, en dehors de ça, j't'ai quand même fait un explicatif en image de comment visualiser le clavier...

As-tu essayé?


----------



## modrellik (30 Octobre 2009)

Pardon fix....
Je suis encore au bureau, donc sur un pc capable de ma faire de beaux crochets visible au clavier 
Je retrouverai mon bon Mac ce soir à la maison, et je testerai tout de suite, un grand merci en tout cas...


----------



## Fìx (30 Octobre 2009)

modrellik a dit:


> Pardon fix....
> Je suis encore au bureau, donc sur un pc capable de ma faire de beaux crochets visible au clavier
> Je retrouverai mon bon Mac ce soir à la maison, et je testerai tout de suite, un grand merci en tout cas...



Ok ok... pas de souci! 

Pour le principe, c'est simple : lorsque tu auras fait les 4 étapes indiquées plus haut dans ma capture, le visualiseur de clavier va apparaître. Ensuite, en restant appuyé sur "Alt (_ou_ Option _ou_ &#8997; )", tu verras comment ton clavier se transforme.... et idem lorsque tu feras : "&#8997;+&#8679;".... (et &#8679; tout court aussi, mais moins utile puisqu'il ne te montrera que les majuscules et les caractères supérieurs des touches [pour celles qui en ont])

Tu peux ensuite, soit cliquer sur la touche qui t'intéresse sur le Visualiseur de Clavier, soit te servir du raccourci que celui-ci t'indique.

De toute manière, on n'a généralement pas besoin d'en connaître 36 000 et tu finiras par retenir ceux qui te servent régulièrement!


----------



## ceslinstinct (30 Octobre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Fix 78


Bonsoir

Il y a aussi si tu utilise une application qui accepte de l'unicode pouvoir utiliser des caractères exotiques par la palette des caractères.

Je sais, c'est débile mais c'était juste te dire un petit bonjour (qui aime bien châtie bien).  

@+


----------



## Fìx (30 Octobre 2009)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Je sais, c'est débile mais c'était juste te dire un petit bonjour (qui aime bien châtie bien).
> 
> @+



Tellement "débile", que j'ai même pô compris! :rose:

Mais j'suis content de savoir que tu m'aimes bien! :love: ... J'te châtierai bien en retour (pour te prouver la réciprocité), mais là j'suis un peu à court pour le coup!... :rateau:

Mais bien l'bonjour aussi!


----------



## eyezberg (30 Octobre 2009)

Juste pour info, sur un clavier QWERTZ (suisse), c'est alt+maj+5..
Merci en tout cas pour l'afficheur clavier / caractères, bien utile ;-)


----------



## mobilax (19 Août 2020)

modrellik a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Qui peut me dire comment faire les crochets [ ] sur Mac ?
> Je vous vois déjà rire ils sont là donc il sait les faire .....
> Mais non, j'écris ce post de mon pc (désolé) au bureau
> Merci


Moi je me moque pas j'étais pareil !!!


----------



## Panpan9219 (19 Août 2020)

Coucou, 
Je ne trouve pas le bon sujet pour poser ma question . j'essaye ici pardon si je me plante.;
Je ne rappelle plus comment mettre un accent sur une lettre majuscule, en l’occurrence la lettre E pour faire le é.en
 majuscule (BERQUE) c'est tout bête mais j'ai oubli" (c'est l'âge


----------



## peyret (19 Août 2020)

Panpan9219 a dit:


> Coucou,
> Je ne trouve pas le bon sujet pour poser ma question . j'essaye ici pardon si je me plante.;
> Je ne rappelle plus comment mettre un accent sur une lettre majuscule, en l’occurrence la lettre E pour faire le é.en
> majuscule (BERQUE) c'est tout bête mais j'ai oubli" (c'est l'âge



ÈÈÉÉÉ avec la 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 en fonction et la rangée du haut


----------



## Locke (19 Août 2020)

Ne pas oublier qu'il faut dans Préférences Système/Clavier que ce soit le clavier Français qui soit sélectionné, sinon ça ne marche pas avec le clavier Français - Numérique.


----------



## ryan19 (30 Septembre 2021)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> [  =  alt + shift + (
> 
> ]  =  alt + shift + )


Bonsoir , si Alt = Option , alors shift est sur quel forme svp ? c'est la flèche qui monte ? 
merci


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2021)

ryan19 a dit:


> Bonsoir , si Alt = Option , alors shift est sur quel forme svp ? c'est la flèche qui monte ?


Oui, celle-ci ⇧, coté gauche du clavier c'est la touche en-dessous de la grande touche Majuscules ⇪.


----------



## ryan19 (30 Septembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, celle-ci ⇧, coté gauche du clavier c'est la touche en-dessous de la grande touche Majuscules ⇪.


Ah je vois merci , malgré sa marche toujours pas avec moi mais bon , en plus je suis programmateur informatique débutant donc j'aurai vraiment besoin de tout savoir sur le clavier Mac , j'ai toujours bossé sur du windows donc la c'est chaud de changer ..


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Septembre 2021)

ryan19 a dit:


> vraiment besoin de tout savoir sur le clavier Mac


Bonsoir,
Cela devrait t'aider : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201236


----------



## ryan19 (30 Septembre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Cela devrait t'aider : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201236


Oui pour l'instant je travaille avec a l'aide de cette fiche , merci quand même !


----------



## baron (1 Octobre 2021)

Ceci aussi pourra t'aider, ainsi que les autres pages indiquées en bas : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/mac-help/mchlp1560/mac


----------



## Solilune (5 Octobre 2021)

Génial ce visualiseur de clavier afin de voir ce qui se cache sous "option" 
Merci


----------

